# Moving to Dubai in 2018 - how much money do I need behind me?



## Mills (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey all, 

I’ve recently been offered a job in Dubai and will be relocating over there in 2 months. I’m struggling to find out exactly how much money I need to have behind me when I first move over there to cover expenses such as rental deposits etc.... the job I’ve been offered will be paying me 13000 per month and I want to share a fully furnished apartment with others in the Business Bay area, I don’t want to spend any more than 5000 per month on rent and I won’t be buying a car so that isn’t an expense... I also get paid from my current job a few days before I move over there. How much would the upfront costs come too? Would around £3000 gbp (15,578 aed) be enough to get myself set up initially? Any advice is appreciated! 

Also, would having a poor credit score affect anything? 

Thank you 🙂


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

In practical terms, overseas credit scores men nothing here, but the downside is that bad debts/unpiad debt/bounced cheques are a criminal office of the weight of the government comes down on you and the police will come to arrest you at your home, work or at the airport. If your credit score is bad, then beware of the consequences of running up unaffordable debts.

On the matter of costs, try looking through the Stickies on renting an apartment as you'll find the costs of just about everything in there.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As you know, 13k a month isn't much especially in Dubai. But it can be manageable. 

Stick to a firm housing budget of 5k a month. There are plenty of flatshares. Find one within walking distance of the metro. The flatshares usually ask for first month's rent plus one month's deposit. Try to get a receipt for the deposit (try to find a flatshare that's a group of westerners sharing rather than a landlord renting out rooms to anyone who wants it). The flatshare rent should be all inclusive of the bills and utilities and internet and usually weekly cleaning. It should be furnished though you may need to buy bed linens. 

Beyond that would be money to carry you over until you get your first pay cheque. Stick to a budget of 1k a week (AED). Resist the temptation to go to brunches. 

The other imminent expense would be mobiles. Will your employer provide a mobile and plan? Or is it on you? Consider that an expense. If there is no company mobile, people tend to buy their own and sign up for a monthly plan. The plan will have a deposit, I believe.


----------



## dickcliffordtw (Mar 25, 2018)

single bedroom in a shared flat can vary from 2.5k to 4K in the southern part of Dubai, if instead you’ve in Deira it’ll be cheaper.*

Food if you cook at home you can get by even with 600aed, if you order instead account for 1k.*
Transportation is 110aed a month for 1 area.*

A single with a mid-class western life renting a whole flat would spend approx 11k a month

Sent from my SM-P555Y using Tapatalk


----------



## SylvanaR (Mar 13, 2018)

Mills said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I’ve recently been offered a job in Dubai and will be relocating over there in 2 months. I’m struggling to find out exactly how much money I need to have behind me when I first move over there to cover expenses such as rental deposits etc.... the job I’ve been offered will be paying me 13000 per month and I want to share a fully furnished apartment with others in the Business Bay area, I don’t want to spend any more than 5000 per month on rent and I won’t be buying a car so that isn’t an expense... I also get paid from my current job a few days before I move over there. How much would the upfront costs come too? Would around £3000 gbp (15,578 aed) be enough to get myself set up initially? Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> ...


I think the amount you have proposed is achievable based on your circumstances (flat share, getting paid up front etc). You may want to check with flat share that you will not have to front up any money for electricity connection (with DEWA) and internet connection. When establishing a new flat you need to leave a security deposit with DEWA which I think is around 2000aed.

Also, 5000 on rent / month for a flat share should definitely be achievable. I am currently paying a little over that for a one bedroom apartment, in the Trade Centre area. 

From my experience the hardest thing about moving to Dubai is not knowing your way around so I found that I spent a lot more on food, cabs etc those first few months because I didn't know better. Now I am more selective with where I eat etc because I know I can get a good meal for a decent price instead of paying a naive tourist type price so I feel like I can stick to a budget.

Also consider will you be paid on a monthly basis? As one of the previous posts mentioned you will need to factor that in to the amount of cash you come here with. Dubai is an expensive city. If you want to have an active social life etc, you can spend through your cash really quickly!

Hope that helps.


----------

